# Curious if any other wives have been in this situation



## Dawn1986 (4 d ago)

My husband and I have a pretty good sex life, it goes up and down but fairly steady overall. A couple years ago he had mentioned his desire to get a circumcision. Everything works as it should, from what he explained it’s something he’s always wanted. I told him I would support him if it’s something he’s absolutely sure he wanted to do and not to just go and do it. Fast forward to a couple months ago, he brings up that he’s ready to go ahead and booked a consultation and he’s getting the procedure done in a couple weeks from now. I don’t have a preference, it’s not something that was ever an issue but since he has his heart set on it I am happy to be supportive. I guess the question I’m getting at after such a long winded post is once he is healed what can I expect? I’ve never been with a man who is circumcised, will sex feel different? Obviously handjobs will be different.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

My friends husband got it done later on in life. He was a little traumatized as a man (no offense guys lol) I mean, who could blame him, they cut part of your junk off 😆. Anywho once he was healed they really didn’t have much change in the quality of their sex life. 🤷🏼‍♀️ 

I think generally the dude just felt better like he fit it? Lol I don’t know. On another note though.. my former husband, something I always noticed was that he has zero foreskin left, like, he stuff was almost tight once erect. He was never into handjobs (I wish) and I always wondered if that was part of it. I honestly think he was probably less sensitive than other men. But that’s just me guessing. I really have no idea.

Just tell the doc, don’t take too much 😆😆


----------



## Dormatte (4 mo ago)

Dawn1986 said:


> My husband and I have a pretty good sex life, it goes up and down but fairly steady overall. A couple years ago he had mentioned his desire to get a circumcision. Everything works as it should, from what he explained it’s something he’s always wanted. I told him I would support him if it’s something he’s absolutely sure he wanted to do and not to just go and do it. Fast forward to a couple months ago, he brings up that he’s ready to go ahead and booked a consultation and he’s getting the procedure done in a couple weeks from now. I don’t have a preference, it’s not something that was ever an issue but since he has his heart set on it I am happy to be supportive. I guess the question I’m getting at after such a long winded post is once he is healed what can I expect? I’ve never been with a man who is circumcised, will sex feel different? Obviously handjobs will be different.


Everyone is different. Things are different for everyone.


You'll just have to see how things are for him, you, your relationship, and sex life yourself.


Observation is your solution and best friend afterwards.


No one can tell you definite answers to your questions.


----------



## Dawn1986 (4 d ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> My friends husband got it done later on in life. He was a little traumatized as a man (no offense guys lol) I mean, who could blame him, they cut part of your junk off 😆. Anywho once he was healed they really didn’t have much change in the quality of their sex life. 🤷🏼‍♀️
> 
> I think generally the dude just felt better like he fit it? Lol I don’t know. On another note though.. my former husband, something I always noticed was that he has zero foreskin left, like, he stuff was almost tight once erect. He was never into handjobs (I wish) and I always wondered if that was part of it. I honestly think he was probably less sensitive than other men. But that’s just me guessing. I really have no idea.
> 
> Just tell the doc, don’t take too much 😆😆


It’s funny you say that because my husband says he has a “style” that he wants. I didn’t even know their was styles.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dawn1986 said:


> It’s funny you say that because my husband says he has a “style” that he wants. I didn’t even know their was styles.


The only style he needs to worry about is don’t cut off all the nerves haha.

what am I saying, I have zero idea? I have a vagina and not a penis soooooo. I guess I should stop, but if I had a choice, a little something to slip up and down the shaft wouldn’t be a bad thing I don’t think 😆 just tight and no give seems like it wasn’t designed to be that way? IDK


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I would worry what woman (or man) is complaining about him being uncircumcised.



_Lilith-_


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

If you watch European porn and not suggesting you do but if you do, you will notice most of the guys are not circumcised as its not a big thing to do there.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*circumcised* shortly after birth - Ethnicity? WASP (or something close)
Sex life - never had any complaints from any of the ladies
For me - never had any issues - other than sometimes once PIV starts - finish too soon.
Sometime put on a Trojan to reduce sensation to try and prolong. 
Does foreskin act the same? Never asked anyone as I don't do "sex" things with other guys.
Never done any reading about whether or not being cut or uncut causes problems.
Something I see as benefit for being *circumcised* - easy to keep clean!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, the good thing is that it won't look like a Shar Pei anymore when he's not erect, so there's that. 😁😁
*


SunCMars said:



I would worry what woman (or man) is complaining about him being uncircumcised.

Click to expand...

*I have to admit, I agree 100% with SunCMars.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Circumcised before I was old enough to know the difference. I have multiple orgasms during intercourse. Who knows, maybe circumcision helps there? I wouldn't want to have to deal with a foreskin.


----------



## nsjdj (Aug 20, 2021)

Warning: graphic

I had a circumcision done in my mid 40s as I had phimosis.

Wife did not care one way or another but she supported me.

Because of my condition, sex was a million times better all around (including HJs) and while I would do it all over again, you do miss the foreskin (kind of a strange thing to describe).

Even after you are cleared to have sex, the head will be extremely sensitive (can be painful at the start), so you have to go slow and gentle.

My biggest challenges were as follows:
1) During the healing, erections are painful (due to the stitches) and I was shocked at how many erections I got during the night - think 5-7 times per night. So I would wake up with a yelp, walk around and think about having sex with this really obnoxious woman at work to eliminate the erection (that worked quickly).
2) No form of sex for 6 weeks (at least). That drove me absolutely nuts as I am high libido.

Hope this helps.

Edit: eliminated one sentence


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

nsjdj said:


> 1) During the healing, erections are painful (due to the stitches) and I was shocked at how many erections I got during the night - think 5-7 times per night. So I would wake up with a yelp, walk around and think about having sex with this really obnoxious woman at work to eliminate the erection (that worked quickly).


It is normal for us to have about 6 nocturnal erections. This is beneficial in that they bring oxygenated blood into the erectile tissue to keep it healthy. Lack of erections cause the erectile tissue to atrophy and become replaced with fibrous, not erectile tissue. After a while the penis becomes what one gent calls a "skin tag" and may eventually shrink back enough to recede into the body.

The reason I made a point of continuing to be sexually active while I was on hormone treatment for cancer and temporarily castrate is to avoid this atrophy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm. I wouldn't do it as an adult. I've always wondered what it would be like to be uncircumcised honestly.😋


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

The things people do for fashion. Mature guys getting circumsized. Mature women getting breast implants or reductions. Women getting their labia minora surgically reduced in size. Men and women grooming their pubic hair. Genital piercings. 

If someone wants to change things, you have to wonder what they have been reading or looking at.

In a humorous note. This is the perfect time for the wife to get a set of "**** Pics" of her husband; before and after.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

No way I'm losing my foreskin! I would feel a bit "exposed"... I just don't get it having it done at a later stage in life... lol


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Dawn1986 said:


> My husband and I have a pretty good sex life, it goes up and down but fairly steady overall. A couple years ago he had mentioned his desire to get a circumcision. Everything works as it should, from what he explained it’s something he’s always wanted. I told him I would support him if it’s something he’s absolutely sure he wanted to do and not to just go and do it. Fast forward to a couple months ago, he brings up that he’s ready to go ahead and booked a consultation and he’s getting the procedure done in a couple weeks from now. I don’t have a preference, it’s not something that was ever an issue but since he has his heart set on it I am happy to be supportive. I guess the question I’m getting at after such a long winded post is once he is healed what can I expect? I’ve never been with a man who is circumcised, will sex feel different? Obviously handjobs will be different.


It will be a bit more sensitive for a while for him. It will definitely be uncomfortable until healed. Had a buddy that his erection split his foreskin during sex with his wife. Had to get circumcised while in 50s. He was out of commission for a bit.🤣


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Well, the good thing is that it won't look like a Shar Pei anymore when he's not erect, so there's that. 😁😁
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I agree 100% with SunCMars.


Got rid of the turtle neck sweater.


----------

